
HTML5 &lt;input type=range&gt; and HTML5 Notification API coming to Firefox 22 - paulrouget
https://twitter.com/paulrouget/status/314290720108314625
======
lutusp
I'm glad to hear it -- I just wrote a page that needs it, one that looks
terrible with the lame substitute that non-compliant browsers offer instead (a
text entry window). At the moment only Chrome supports the range input type --
Firefox doesn't and MSIE doesn't.

The page in question: <http://arachnoid.com/relativity> (scroll down to the
General Relativity section to see the range control)

